# Sticky  Introducing Roo67



## Roo67

Hi all, just to let you know that this thread is now up and running again. 

A little about me - 

I have been a Registered General Nurse for about 18years and have worked in various specialities in that time - but unfortunately not in the field of fertility.

So any general medical/nursey type questions or queries I should be able to help.

so ask away.

Roo xx


----------

